# Kucka è del Milan. E' fatta.



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ahahahahahahah sto malissimo 
Il database 
Il Bursaspor ha finito di specchiarsi


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

E' da pazzi, ragazzi.

Non è possibile. E' chiaro che ci leggono e lo fanno apposta.


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2015)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)




----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Quando si tratta di questi mediocri chiudiamo in 10 minuti incredibile


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Confermato anche da Di Marzio.. Siamo finiti...


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



aveva ragione chi diceva che avremmo rimpianto Soriano.. Galliani da cacciare immediatamentre


----------



## MilanLover (27 Agosto 2015)

ci aspetta un altro nono posto


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Per questo cesso chiudiamo in 5 mln ovviamente.

Rimpiango già l'uomo gatto.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno mi spari, ora.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai è uno scherzo? 
Basta ora basta


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah per fortuna tra pocoo riprendo il campionato così evito di vedere sta squadra vergognosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Scontatissimo, cosa vi avevo detto ieri? non ho parole e la cosa bella per me è che prenderanno pure Soriano


----------



## Snake (27 Agosto 2015)

qui bisogna tifare contro seriamente, questa situazione non la reggo più, quel pazzoide ci sta distruggendo


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Voglio che qualcuno in società spieghi le ragioni tecnico tattiche di questo acquisto, che cosa può portare di meglio rispetto ai mediocri che già abbiamo.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



e anche quest'anno pur nel silenzio, dato che non si può scrivere esplicitamente, SI TIFA CONTRO.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

Nonononono ragazzi nonono cosa sta succedendo vi prego


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> qui bisogna tifare contro seriamente, questa situazione non la reggo più, quel pazzoide ci sta distruggendo



Quoto.
Per il resto ecco il regista. L'ennesimo incursore.


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Agosto 2015)

Che mossa imprevedibile e che nome nuovo!


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2015)

ma chi é sto qua? cosa succede? galliani che stai a fa?


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Per lo meno Soriano aveva 24 anni e poteva crescere, e aveva una discreta tecnica. Questo qui ha 28 anni ed è un falegname...


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2015)

Non riesco davvero a crederci. Questa è da tso. I nostri acquisti sono gli obiettivi di squadre come il Bursaspor...e li paghiamo anche...
Via, non è neanche il caso di commentare. Anche quest anno tiferò contro.


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Vabbè dai bisogna fermare Galliani...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ditemi che è uno scherzo...


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Niente, meritiamo proprio di affondare. E' malafede. Con 100M vai a prendere Kucka. Non ci si può credere. L'ennesimo incursore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

No ragazzi ... ditemi che NON è VERO .. vi prego .. per dio ... ditemi che NON è VERO... 

questa cosa è da pazzi ... da MALATI DI MENTE...


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Agosto 2015)

La pietra tombale definitiva sulla stagione calcistica 2015-2016.

Non so cosa sia successo dopo Romagnoli ma si è tornati allo scorso anno. L'ac Milan anche per quest'anno chiude qui.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



da non credere,follia pura


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dai sogni di gloria vissuti a Giugno siamo tornati a vivere i soliti incubi da Milan ex grande squadra.
Sono squallidi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



non posso distogliere l'attenzione un attimo che questi ce lo piazzano dietro in men che non si dica, ma io non ho parole  cmq è davvero finita, non ci risolleveremo mai


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ragazzi ... ditemi che NON è VERO .. vi prego .. per dio ... ditemi che NON è VERO...
> 
> questa cosa è da pazzi ... da MALATI DI MENTE...



La picchiata del condor.


----------



## Tic (27 Agosto 2015)

Pagliacci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2015)

Continua il sabotaggio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

tiferò contro...so che è brutto da dire ma è chiaro che siamo in mano ad un uomo in malafede PALESE.....siete degli infami ci avete tolto la gioia di tifare per questi colori...pezzi di melma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Milan fa già paura


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> tiferò contro...so che è brutto da dire ma è chiaro che siamo in mano ad un uomo in malafede PALESE.....siete degli infami ci avete tolto la gioia di tifare per questi colori...pezzi di melma



Idem


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Agosto 2015)

stiamo facendo la fusione tra genoa, samp e il milan dello scorso anno... in pratica una squadra da 10° posto


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

In Cina già ci sono le resse per prenotare la maglia di Kucka.

Tornando seri, che dire ragazzi: questa è malafede. Non ci sono altri termini usabili.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



E' pura malafede. Non ho più dubbi.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Cina già ci sono le resse per prenotare la maglia di Kucka.
> 
> Tornando seri, che dire ragazzi: questa è malafede. Non ci sono altri termini usabili.


immagino gia' le code chilometriche per la sua maglia...


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

non può essere vero.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



C'è poco da fare, bisogna andare coi forconi e coi bastoni a prendere il Gallo
Questo ci sta distruggendo. Qualcuno stacchi la spina perchè così non si può continuare

Peppe di Stefano l'aveva detto: il Gallo è tornato a fare mercato alla vecchia maniera, prendendo qualche esubero dall'amico Preziosi.


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

A confronto l'operazione Balotelli è geniale.. Questa penso sia la peggiore operazione di mercato degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2015)

E' malafede. Sai che il progetto punta tutto sul rilancio dell'immagine Milan, soprattutto sul mercato orientale, e fai una campagna acquisti con il 90% dei giocatori che, oltre ad essere scarsi, sono conosciuti a malapena in Italia. Malafede, e anche piuttosto mal celata.
Anche quest anno, se la vedano loro giocare questa squadra. 
Vergogna.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Witsel


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

Come fa una mente SANA a pensare che per sistemare il centrocampo serve un altro ennesimo cesso scarparo ??? come ?? 

poi io mi arrabbio , mi dite che parlo sempre contro.. ma come faccio a non insultarlo ???? ha buttato 90 milioni di euro e non ha preso NULLA... solo scarti di altri... 

maledetto.. MALEDETTO Galliani che tu sia maledetto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2015)

Il regista! 

Evvai finalmente lo scudetto è a portata di mano!


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti




vedo che siete tutti disperati e mi preoccupo.....non ho presente che c...o di giocatore è questo, mi spiegate?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2015)

Pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Sono sotto shock,davvero.
Aridateme il Gatto Soriano.


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Cina già ci sono le resse per prenotare la maglia di Kucka.
> 
> Tornando seri, che dire ragazzi: questa è malafede. Non ci sono altri termini usabili.



Ci sarebbero ma si viene bannati. La maledizione nostra, lo ripeto, sono state le attese che hanno creato, il mercato faraonico Bee stadio allenatore investimenti borsa asiatica e tutto il cucuzzaro.

Realta: Bertolacci-Kucka-De Jong-Bonaventura e se non stiamo attenti Soriano. Non sono cose da pazzi, sono cose da Milan.


----------



## davoreb (27 Agosto 2015)

hahahahahha giuro che pensavo fosse un scherzo.

acquisto ridicolo, probabilmente arriva per sostituire montolivo come riserva di de jong ma noi abbiamo bisogno di un titolare a centrocampo.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

AHAHAHAH alla fine ce l'ha fatta! Dopo una trattativa estenuante durata anni!!!!


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> vedo che siete tutti disperati e mi preoccupo.....non ho presente che c...o di giocatore è questo, mi spiegate?



Un mediocre centrocampista buono per una squadra di mezza classifica, senza particolari talenti. Ma Franco Vazquez del Palermo, tanto per fare un nome, no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

no dai a parte gli scherzi.. io sono basito... ma è possibile che non impari MAI dai suoi errori.. eppure i soldi li aveva quest'anno...

perché Kucka ? perche ? è un suo feticcio da anni... 

mi viene da piangere dal nervoso ahah


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Io non so che dire...


----------



## wfiesso (27 Agosto 2015)

Mancava solo il solito scandaloso affare con preziosi, ed eccolo qui, poi venitemi a dire che il mercato al milan lo fa l'allenatore... 
Quel maiale incravattato fa affari solo con raiola e preziosi, visto l'inizio del mercato ormai ho il sospetto che bee si stia tirando fuori da tutto... Visto che ora si tratta solo con i soloti noti

Erano anni che provava a prendere kucka, e sto maledetto ora c'è riuscito... Galliani la nostra pietra tombale la sta scalfendo alla perfezione


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> vedo che siete tutti disperati e mi preoccupo.....non ho presente che c...o di giocatore è questo, mi spiegate?



uno scarsone, tutto qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


*No alle parole censurate raga e basta con gli insulti. Sono stati già presi dei provvedimenti. Datevi una calmata.*


----------



## Biss (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi non ci posso credere, cioé vi rendete conto? 

Sbeffeggiamo Balotelli e ce lo prendono.
Sbeffeggiamo kucka e ce lo prendono.

Loro ci stanno sabotando, noi come minimo dobbiamo sabotare gli abbonamenti e quanto alla nostra portata!!!! Non rimaniamo immobili dopo quest'ulteriore presa per i fondelli! Scommettiamo che la prossima sarà il fallimento della trattativa con Bee????


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> vedo che siete tutti disperati e mi preoccupo.....non ho presente che c...o di giocatore è questo, mi spiegate?



Mazzulatore tutto corsa e fisico. Sembrava promettente appena arrivato in Italia da giovane,poi è sprofondato.
Stava per andare al *Bursaspor*,ma il Condor è andato in picchiata


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

tutte le volte che leggo di quel maledetto IS che ancora respira mi prendo qualche millesimo di secondo per capire e cercare di stare calmo, ma poi realizzo che è tutto vero e lì mi partono milioni di domande in testa.
Ma come è possibile nel calcio professionistico vedere queste cose ormai da decenni??Una persona del genere con che diritto vive e fa quel lavoro???? Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male per vedere il declino dei nostri colori?? perchè nessuno lo interna in casa di cura???...quando leggevo il nome di kucka ridevo perchè non gli davo peso ma alcuni utenti qui sul forum avevano ragione...ho le lacrime agli occhi!


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



"Sappiamo come la pensano i tifosi su Muntari e su Boateng"

Si vede che non sanno come la pensano su kucka.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2015)

Galliani deve essere contestato alla morte, solo cosi' te ne puoi liberare, permaloso com'è.

Finchè saremo ostaggio di questo vassallo di Preziosi, nulla cambierà.


----------



## Danielsan (27 Agosto 2015)

Cercate di vedere il lato positivo però...
Ora Kucka non verrà piu' accostato al Milan nelle finestre di mercato... 

Ora sotto con De Maio per rendere inviolabbbile la nostra difesa!!!!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

L'hanno preso per spostare Bonaventura sulla trequarti e mettere lui a centrocampo. 
Pazzesco, viene il vomito solo a pensarci...


----------



## Antijuventino (27 Agosto 2015)

Caspita! I tre giorni del condor partono con il botto!!








Mi sa' che mi conviene disdire mediaset per passare a sky, almeno avrò modo di scegliere se guardarmi de jong passare la palla all'indietro oppure il classico per esempio


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

*SKy: triennale per lo slovacco.*


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ed ecco completato il centrocampo col tanto atteso regista!  Io non ho veramente più parole,ragazzi...


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2015)

Dobbiamo ribellarci!! Questi ci stanno ampiamente prendendo per i fondelli!! Dobbiamo fare qualcosa non è possibile!! Mi fanno schifo questi incompetenti!!


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Lo fanno apposta. Non ci sono spiegazioni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

Nessuno apre il topic in Calciatori, Allenatori ecc?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nessuno apre il topic in Calciatori, Allenatori ecc?



Nessuno ha il coraggio.


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2015)

È finita. 
È stato toccato il fondo. 

Ecco la tassa a Preziosi che erano anni che tentava di mandarlo a Milano. 

Questo poi è più scarso di Poli.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2015)

Eccola lì.. Giocatore che ci è stato accostato sempre e che abbiamo sempre evitato, non si sa come.. Ora che abbiamo i soldi andiamo a prendere questo falegname?! Soriano aveva un minimo di senso e vale cento Kucka, ma questo che senso ha?! #gallianivattene


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, capisco la disillusione ma kucka non è affatto male.
Ottimo fisico, buonissimi piedi: a 3 milioni più bonus è un affare.

Upgrade rispetto a montolivo e de jong.


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2015)

Pazzesco. Altra stagione fallimentare. Io smetto qui di seguire. Basta. Devono fallire ste M.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo sloveno.*



Cecoslovacco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo sloveno.*



Il triennale è il contratto base per i veri cessi


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Volevamo Ibra - Witsel, arrivano Balo e Kucka. Detto tutto.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Roba da spararsi. Ma siamo seri? Kucka?????????? Il centrocampo ha problemi seri e vanno a prendere Kucka? Ma Galliani è arrivato a questo punto. Io non riesco a crederci! Qua bisogna contestare interrottamente!


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

#abbatteteilcondorviprego


----------



## danykz (27 Agosto 2015)

Assurdo!!! STIAMO provando a cacciare via gli esuberi e ne paghiamo uno nuovo!!! Non ce ne usciremo mai da questa situazione!! TI ODIO Galliani!!!


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo sloveno.*


si vede che ci meritiamo questa società,in altre piazze li avrebbero fatti scappare via molto lontano


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo sloveno.*





Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, capisco la disillusione ma kucka non è affatto male.
> Ottimo fisico, buonissimi piedi: a 3 milioni più bonus è un affare.
> 
> Upgrade rispetto a montolivo e de jong.



Si ma dai ragazzi...
Questo è un upgrade,quell'altro è un upgrade... Poi vai a Firenze ed il centrocampo viene eviscerato.
Servono giocatori *veri*,basta "upgrade".


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma questa era l'opportunità di mercato dei fantomatici giorni del Condor??? Assurdo, davvero sembra un incubo


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cecoslovacco.



cambia poco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, capisco la disillusione ma kucka non è affatto male.
> Ottimo fisico, buonissimi piedi: a 3 milioni più bonus è un affare.
> 
> *Upgrade rispetto a montolivo e de jong.*



Non ce l'ho con te, assolutamente..

..ma dovrebbe essere scritto nel regolamento:

Evitare i cessi di casa nostra come paragone con i cessi acquistati definendoli upgrade, pena BAN e senza internet per un mese

Anche perché Kucka è veramente pietoso, un giocatore che non ha brillato in una squadra in cui uno scarparo come Niang sembrava un calciatore


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2015)

...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, capisco la disillusione ma kucka non è affatto male.
> Ottimo fisico, buonissimi piedi: a 3 milioni più bonus è un affare.
> 
> Upgrade rispetto a montolivo e de jong.



Assolutamente no! Montolivo e De Jong non sono inferiori a Kucka, anzi.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, veramente, chiedo scusa a tutti per aver solo pensato in maniera molto ottimistica che questa squadra potesse raggiungere lo scudetto. Pensavo arrivasse Witsel e una sorpresa.


----------



## sballotello (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



sabotaggio clamoroso


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2015)

Fate qualcosa affinchè 'sto cesso non passi le visite mediche, vi prego! È assurdo quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## Clarence84 (27 Agosto 2015)

Spero solo che il database datato 2006 del Condor sia esaurito.... vedremo poi i dettagli del contratto di Kucka, anche se immagino un bel quinquiennale così poi non riusciremo manco più a liberarcene gli anni successivi (vedi Zaccardo, Nocerino, Matri,...)

Non ci credo... non mi capacito di come non provi lui stesso vergogna a fare questi acquisti... faceva più bella figura se non prendeva nessuno dicendo che Witsel e company costavano troppo e bla bla bla


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo slovacco.*



Quando mi riprendo dico qualcosa di sensato

Questo acquisto non è solo inutile, è anche DANNOSO, in primis per il centrocampo, in secundis perché dovremo piazzarlo l'anno prossimo e non ci riusciremo.

Non ho parole


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile............l'hanno fatto per davvero!

Ho finito pure le parole per descrivere questa società indegna.
Addio Milan.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2015)

Se lo tifassero loro l' AC Giannino.Il Milan ormai non esiste più.


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cecoslovacco.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> cambia poco.



La repubblica Cecoslovacca non esiste più 
O è ceco o slovacco  in questo caso slovacco


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Agosto 2015)

comunque questa mossa è pazzesca, dal nulla proprio  robe da pazzi
che poi tra acquisto e ingaggio a lordo se ne andranno più di 10 mln per questo cesso... meraviglioso


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no! Montolivo e De Jong non sono inferiori a Kucka, anzi.



Vedremo


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> S*pero solo che il database datato 2006 del Condor sia esaurito*.... vedremo poi i dettagli del contratto di Kucka, anche se immagino un bel quinquiennale così poi non riusciremo manco più a liberarcene gli anni successivi (vedi Zaccardo, Nocerino, Matri,...)
> 
> Non ci credo... non mi capacito di come non provi lui stesso vergogna a fare questi acquisti... faceva più bella figura se non prendeva nessuno dicendo che Witsel e company costavano troppo e bla bla bla



Adebayorraaaaaa!!!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, capisco la disillusione ma kucka non è affatto male.
> Ottimo fisico, buonissimi piedi: a 3 milioni più bonus è un affare.
> 
> Upgrade rispetto a montolivo e de jong.





Ma buonissimi piedi cosa, che Muntari ne vale cinquanta di 'sto fabbro. Questo qui tecnicamente vale un Biondini, niente di più. Montolivo se lo mangia a colazione e De Jong a cena. Mio dio..


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Adesso prevedo che vendano Montolivo (l'unico per lo meno in grado di fare un passaggio/lancio decente per quanto faccia schifo fisicamente) per far spazio al grande slovacco!


----------



## proccus (27 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cessoslovacco.



fxd


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2015)

De Jong
Bertolacci - Kucka
Bonaventura

Juve stiamo arrivando.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



No vabbé. Alzo le mani... ci rinuncio.

Mi fanno schifo.


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2015)

Galliani è malvagio. Non dico altro sennò meriterei il ban
Finché ci sarà lui al Milan non riusciremo mai a rialzarci, è la nostra rovina. Ed è palese a tutti che sia così ormai, eppure è sempre li


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Sono incazzato nero, rischio di andare in galera..


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Tristezza.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo slovacco.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ma.. *DORCO PIO*. Kucka? ma sul serio?


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Era nell'aria, questo qui è da tre anni che veniva seguito, ero sicuro che alla fine arrivava o Kucka, o il gatto Soriano, unica consolazione è che abbiamo rifiutato l'affondo a Soriano


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2015)

Quando penso che hanno toccato il fondo, riescono sempre a sorprendermi.
Cioè dai.... Kucka..... provo a metabolizzare..... Kucka...... niente non ci riesco.
Dov'è l' isis quando serve?


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



no dai è uno scherzo?? ci servono centrocampisti di qualità e questi prendono un altro scarsone dal Genoa?? non ci credo che Galliani è così incompetente. A questo punto dev'esserci qualcosa sotto.

Fino all'anno scorso facevano mercato scandaloso ma almeno si poteva spiegare perchè non c'erano soldi, quest'anno invece i soldi ci sono ma sono stati buttati. Maledetti!!!


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Altro che 20 giungo, il 27 agosto non scherza neanche lui...


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> cambia poco.



te sei italiano? ti dicessero che sei malese ti cambia poco? 

certo il giocatore fa' pena, questo sicuro non cambia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

ma poi chi cappero gioca davanti alla difesa se De Jong si rompe???...cioè ma come fai a sostituire l'unico che poteva giocare davanti alla difesa (per quanto con scarsi risultati) per prendere il 100000 incursore inutile...ma porca di quella maiala ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Agosto 2015)

Scusate eh, tutti incazzati neri, giustamente.
Ma secondo voi, si passa da trattare un giocatore 30 milioni (witsel) per poi spenderne solo 3 per kucka?

Dai è impossibile.
Come uno che può comprarsi la Porsche e poi prende la panda: non ha senso.

O i soldi non ci sono più, o ci sarà il colpaccio lunedì 31


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

Spiegatemi come può mai essere possibile che una squadra titolata come la nostra capisce solo al 24 di agosto di avere problemi a centrocampo e decide di risolverli con kucka. Miha deve dimettersi subito e far capire che questa non è una sua idea affermando che aveva chiesto grandi calciatori per il centrocampo che poi non sono arrivati. Altrimenti è colpevole come tutti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia che mercato. Per fortuna che sta per finire.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Pure Sinisa non dice nulla? Vabbe abbiamo capito che sarà un'altra stagione da buttare. Galliani ha problemi seri.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Agosto 2015)

Così per scrupolo ho chiesto a un amico genoano qualche informazione

1) non è e non puo fare il regista

2) quando ne ha voglia è devastante negli inserimenti

3) spesso viene usato come esterno d'attacco

A parte il fatto che sia scarso o meno, a cosa ci serve un incursore esterno se giochiamo senza esterni e siamo infarciti di incursori?


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma poi chi cappero gioca davanti alla difesa se De Jong si rompe???...cioè ma come fai a sostituire l'unico che poteva giocare davanti alla difesa (per quanto con scarsi risultati) per prendere il 100000 incursore inutile...ma porca di quella maiala ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




Gioca anche mediano, e anche bene 
Montolivo ai gobbi, upgrade per noi


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> te sei italiano? ti dicessero che sei malese ti cambia poco?
> 
> certo il giocatore fa' pena, questo sicuro non cambia.



Non la prendere troppo sul serio, con il cambia poco intendevo che comunque scarso rimane.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Vi prego svegliatemi da questo incubo!!!!! Adesso vado a cercare il post testuali parole mie di ieri o l'altro ieri "Fidatevi arriva Kucka". Certo conoscendo Galliani non ci voleva un indovino. Stasera voglio sentire cosa riaponderà Suma agli insulti che da questo momento gli stanno piovendo in redazione....
CHE SCHIFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, tutti incazzati neri, giustamente.
> Ma secondo voi, si passa da trattare un giocatore 30 milioni (witsel) per poi spenderne solo 3 per kucka?
> 
> Dai è impossibile.
> ...



Arrivera Soriano il 31 e li potremo fissare una data per un suicidio collettivo...


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Voglio illudermi (e sperare fortemente) che sia una messainscena orchestrata con l'amico Prezioni per sbloccare la trattativa Soriano.
Prenderebbero due piccioni con una fava visto che a quel punto quasi saremmo grati di vederci recapitare il felino piuttosto che lo slovacco...
Ho *BISOGNO *di credere che sia così


----------



## wfiesso (27 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Pure Sinisa non dice nulla? Vabbe abbiamo capito che sarà un'altra stagione da buttare. Galliani ha problemi seri.



Se anche dicesse qualcosa credi che gallianone bello gli prenderebbe fabregas? È assoluta malafede


----------



## Petrecte (27 Agosto 2015)

Questa è pura malafede oltre che malaffare


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Occhio a Cigarini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2015)

D'altronde erano anni che Galliani voleva prendere sto qui...


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Occhio a Cigarini.



Non è del Samp ne del Genoa


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Occhio a Cigarini.



Confronto Cigarini è un fenomeno


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà: il milan alle 14 e 30 ha comunicato alla Samp di non volere più Soriano e ha preso Kucka.*


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Spero ancora che silvio stoppi clamorosamente all'ultimo l'operazione. Finchè non vedo l'ufficialità non ci posso credere


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il milan alle 14 e 30 ha comunicato alla Samp di non volere più Soriano e ha preso Kucka.*



La picchiata delle due e mezza.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *SKy: triennale per lo slovacco.*


L'abbiamo schivato per anni, ma alla fine l'abbiamo preso.

Facciano quello che vogliono, l'unica cosa per cui saranno giudicati sono i risultati. 
Non si potrà andare avanti così per sempre, prima o poi se ne andranno, e sarà un bel giorno per noi.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci e Kucka, abbiamo fatto il centrocampo del Genoa.
Maledetto pelato, ci sta distruggendo.

Ci stanno prendendo per il c. praticamente tutti. Andate a vedere su Twitter eurosport cos'ha pubblicato...


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2015)

Rimpiangere Soriano, non me lo sarei MAI aspettato.


----------



## MilanLover (27 Agosto 2015)

Alla fine era meglio se prendevamo Soriano


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, tutti incazzati neri, giustamente.
> Ma secondo voi, si passa da trattare un giocatore 30 milioni (witsel) per poi spenderne solo 3 per kucka?
> 
> Dai è impossibile.
> ...



L'unico colpaccio deve venire al condor. Al cuore


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il milan alle 14 e 30 ha comunicato alla Samp di non volere più Soriano e ha preso Kucka.*



Ora mi auguro mercato chiuso perchè qui finisce malissimo.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma upgrade di cosa santoddio?????
Questo faceva panca al Genoa!!!!!!
È sempre mezzo rotto, non ha margini di miglioramento, lo regaleremo in prestito con ingaggio pagato il prossimo giugno.
Il suo valore è inferiore a Poli, parecchio inferiore sia a Soriano che a Baselli, è ai livelli di un Birsa!!!!


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il milan alle 14 e 30 ha comunicato alla Samp di non volere più Soriano e ha preso Kucka.*





gabuz ha scritto:


> Voglio illudermi (e sperare fortemente) che sia una messainscena orchestrata con l'amico Prezioni per sbloccare la trattativa Soriano.
> Prenderebbero due piccioni con una fava visto che a quel punto quasi saremmo grati di vederci recapitare il felino piuttosto che lo slovacco...
> Ho *BISOGNO *di credere che sia così


Continuo ad illudermi e a pregare


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2015)

buono al posto di dejong + fisico e tecnica , meglio di soriano come ruolo
capisco le critiche che leggero'(non le offese) ma ormai sono rassegnato mi accontenterei di panchinare dejong


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora mi auguro mercato chiuso perchè qui finisce malissimo.



Quoto. Speriamo siano finiti i soldi che sennò questo ci rovina.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bertolacci e Kucka, abbiamo fatto il centrocampo del Genoa.
> Maledetto pelato, ci sta distruggendo.
> 
> *Ci stanno prendendo per il c. praticamente tutti. Andate a vedere su Twitter eurosport cos'ha pubblicato*...



Fanno benissimo


----------



## Milanoide (27 Agosto 2015)

Contentissimo.
Partono i trailer sulla colonna sonora di "Ci vuole un fisico bestiale"


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> La repubblica Cecoslovacca non esiste più
> O è ceco o slovacco  in questo caso slovacco



cessoslovacco, così mettiamo d'accordo tutti


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Che poi tra l'altro e uno che si infortuna mentre sale le scale, Birsa in confronto era un fenomeno.
Maledetto AD ma quando te ne vai!!!!!?????


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2015)

ho brutti pensieri veramente. Se l'unico modo per far andare via il maledetto é che finiamo peggio dello scorso anno, allora si, me lo auguro. Perché voi dite quello vi pare, ma questo sta facendo i suoi comodi e basta. Qui non c'entra che un vero milanista tiene alla maglia, la situazione qui é che qualcuno, incompetente e in malafede, sta facendo un'opera non chiara con quella che é stata una delle più grandi squadre a livello mondiale.


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2015)

Quando si parlava a Giugno di Ibra, Brahimi, Jackson Martinez, Witsel, più la cessione della società, mi era tornato l'entusiasmo ha mille, dopo una stagione inguardabile, dove facevo fatica ha tifare la mia squadra, dove avevo dato anche una pausa di alcuni mesi, dedicandomi per altre cose, ora si è tornati come prima purtroppo... dopo Romangoli, Bacca è tornato il buio più totale, qui non c'è rispetto per i tifosi, fanno la squadra come vogliono loro, almeno Ferrero della Sampdoria sarà matto, ma sa quello che fà


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Che galliani faccia affari solo con i suoi amici per intascare le "commissioni" non è una novità, l'hanno ammesso pubblicamente molti procuratori, non ci si deve stupire.
Voglio sperare che, visto il ruolo di Kucka, sia stato preso come riserva di de Jong al posto del partente Montolivo e che la mezz'ala di qualità arrivi gli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Un'alternativa a De Jong, per le giornate in cui l'olandese ha il raffreddore, o il figlio è a casa con molto da studiare. Tutto qui.
Questo è il Galliani padrone del Milan dopo la cessione di Kakà al Real Madrid, l'uscita di scena del Berlusconi "vero" presidente, l'allontanamento di Ancelotti dalla panca e di Maldini dal Milan in generale: Raiola, Preziosi e, purtroppo per le nostre speranze di cambiamento, Marina Berlusconi.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Che galliani faccia affari solo con i suoi amici per intascare le "commissioni" non è una novità, l'hanno ammesso pubblicamente molti procuratori, non ci si deve stupire.
> Voglio sperare che, visto il ruolo di Kucka, sia stato preso come riserva di de Jong al posto del partente Montolivo e che la mezz'ala di qualità arrivi gli ultimi giorni.



Ragazzi a minuti ci sarà la solita frase "mercato chiuso siamo a posto cosi'".....


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Che galliani faccia affari solo con i suoi amici per intascare le "commissioni" non è una novità, l'hanno ammesso pubblicamente molti procuratori, non ci si deve stupire.
> Voglio sperare che, visto il ruolo di Kucka, sia stato preso come riserva di de Jong al posto del partente Montolivo e che la mezz'ala di qualità arrivi gli ultimi giorni.



basta illuderci.. non arriva più nessuno. Avevamo al max 10M per il centrocampista, la samp per Soriano ce ne chiede di più e noi chiudiamo a 3M per Kucka. Stop. Centrocampo finito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

Tutto il mondo ci prende per il C.. guardate cosa scrive Eurosport : 

‏@Eurosport_IT 31 min31 minuti fa
#Calciomercato #Milan il nuovo centrocampista è.. 
Kondogbia
Kondogbi
Kondogb
Kondog
Kondo
Kon
Ko
K
Ku
Kuc
Kuck
#Kucka


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Maledetti ci stanno rovinando!!!!


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> basta illuderci.. non arriva più nessuno. Avevamo al max 10M per il centrocampista, la samp per Soriano ce ne chiede di più e noi chiudiamo a 3M per Kucka. Stop. Centrocampo finito.



Abbiamo vissuto per anni di prestiti e ora non è in grado di prendere nessuno in prestito con diritto di riscatto come hanno fatto tutte le altre squadre?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Si ok Galliani bla bla bla...ma il grande BRESIDENTE amante dei campioni e del bel Giuoco non è che un pochino pochino di responsabilità ce l'abbia? Secondo me 50 e 50


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> basta illuderci.. non arriva più nessuno. Avevamo al max 10M per il centrocampista, la samp per Soriano ce ne chiede di più e noi chiudiamo a 3M per Kucka. Stop. Centrocampo finito.



si certo...danno via il capitano e non lo sostituiscono  ....kucka è una MEZZALA...non c'entra nulla con Montolivo


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si certo...danno via il capitano e non lo sostituiscono  ....kucka è una MEZZALA...non c'entra nulla con Montolivo



Kucka è un medianaccio spezzagambe, non ha il fisico, la velocità e le qualità per fare la mezz'ala...era meglio tenersi Mastalli, che come mezz'ala è tre volte più forte.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si ok Galliani bla bla bla...ma il grande BRESIDENTE amante dei campioni e del bel Giuoco non è che un pochino pochino di responsabilità ce l'abbia? Secondo me 50 e 50



e Miha?Il grande uomo che distrugge tutti?


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vissuto per anni di prestiti e ora non è in grado di prendere nessuno in prestito con diritto di riscatto come hanno fatto tutte le altre squadre?



Lo spero, la dirigenza dell'inter vive con prestiti. Noi purtroppo preferiamo fiondarci su Kucka. Detto questo di centrocampisti forti acquistabili in prestito non ne vedo, spero di sbagliarmi. Olte al fatto che dovremmo liberarci di 2 - 3 centrocampisti nostri in pochissimi giorni


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Agosto 2015)

Non si puo' commentare senza insultare.

Detto e stradetto milioni di volte nell'ultimo periodo.
E' un piano in atto per distruggerci volutamente e adesso lo fanno anche senza pudore, senza neanche nasconderlo.
Ma questa curva dov'e'? Per quanto ancora ci faremo sbeffeggiare in questo modo.

E poi, dove sono quelli che " date a Galliani i soldi ed e' sempre il numero 1"
90 milioni per giocatori del genoa, sampdoria e Luiz adriano in scadenza a pochi mesi.
Cosa avete da dire adesso???


----------



## Danielsan (27 Agosto 2015)

operazione senza senso, anche nei tempi.. Hai l'obbligo di rinforzare il centrocampo ritenuto da TUTTI il reparto piu incompleto e invece di fare un'operazione intelligente e importante, utile anche per diminuire il gap con la Juve che sembra avere qualche problema cosa fai?

Vai a prendere un giocatore che non per colpe sue ma non risolve minimamente i problemi che abbiamo.

Mah.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2015)

Galliani, ma che te sei bevuto?

Ma cosa? cosa fai? E' UNANIME il giudizio di scarsezza di questo giocatore, COSA-DIAVOLO-FAI?


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Spero solo finisco come con Ze Edoardo ricordate??? Ma li c'era Allegri che aveva le palle e lo fece saltare, qui Sinisa che ho sempre difeso, lo metto dentro nella gente che ci sta rovinando........


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

sto ridendo a crepapelle.
giuro
ho le lacrime


Galliani....
Non ho parole

4 giocatori in croce conosce. 4.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Kucka è un medianaccio spezzagambe, non ha il fisico, la velocità e le qualità per fare la mezz'ala...era meglio tenersi Mastalli, che come mezz'ala è tre volte più forte.



non c'entra nulla se abbia qualità fisico ecc...Kucka è un mezzala...stop....se poi vogliono cambiargli di ruolo alla emanuelson allora alzo le mani...ma regista non lo sarà mai...giocava pure ala certe volte al genoa


----------



## Clarence84 (27 Agosto 2015)

Non prenderanno più nessuno, i money son finiti. Ma sarebbe interessante capire cosa è successo e cosa è cambiato, visto che si arrivava a 10-12 per Soriano e si puntava a chiudere a 25 per Witsel.

Rimango dell'idea che Galliani avrebbe fatto più bella figura a non prender nessuno...tra Balo e questo, tutta la rete e non solo ci sta prendendo in giro.
E' questo che mi urta: persone della loro esperienza non posso credere che non vedano o capiscano queste cose. Come non aver chiaro che tipo di centrocampista serve il 27 di agosto.
E mi stupisco pure di Mihajlovic, anche se immagino debba sottostare al datore di lavoro.

Intanto Ausilio prende Lavezzi e/o Perisic... e noi Kucka... ma dai


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Ah, un applauso a Mihajilovic anche.

Balotelli, Kucka, Bertolacci... penso sia il peggior mercato della storia. Anche quello dello scorso anno fu migliore.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Alla fine ce l'ha fatta, ha preso il suo schifoso feticcio.
Occhio che ci scappa anche Ranocchia prima del gong finale.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sto ridendo a crepapelle.
> giuro
> ho le lacrime
> 
> ...



Anch'io, come ho detto prima. Penso di non aver mai riso così tanto come negli ultimi giorni tra questo e Balotelli.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> De Jong
> Bertolacci - Kucka
> Bonaventura
> 
> Juve stiamo arrivando.



No no ti sbagli il sergente come trequartista ha in mente di schierare Balotelli. Altro che juve stiamo arrivando qua se la stanno facendo sotto tutte le big d'europa.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Non so cosa accadrà l'anno prossimo, quando resteremo ancora fuori dalla Champions.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2015)

Se è stato preso per fare il fabbro davanti alla difesa è un discreto upgrade a De Jong,
più forza fisica, più bravo di testa, più dinamico e perfino un pò più di tecnica,
se invece viene a fare la mezzala non è assolutamente quello che serviva, una mezzala tecnica bisogna prenderla assolutamente.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Gli altri anni abbiamo preso mezzi giocatori spendendo 0. Adesso abbiamo una squadre RIDICOLA, diciamolo, RIDICOLA (che non basterebbe Ibra per riportarla su, come alcuni qui dicono) avendo speso quasi 100mln.
*Non vedo l'ora che finisca il mercato se no Galliani fa altri danni.*


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so cosa accadrà l'anno prossimo, quando resteremo ancora fuori dalla Champions.



Insultatemi pure ma ci spero, se no il condor penserà di essere non un dio ma qualcosa di più.


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Agosto 2015)

non vedo l'ora che il mercato chiuda, almeno l'agonia finisce


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Boh ragazzi ancora con sta storia degli upgrade, non capisco come fate


----------



## Franz64 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ditemi cosa può essere rimasto sul taccuino di Fester...ditemelo, così mi preparo 
Boateng? Adebayor? Cardacio? .... chi?


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Va beh ma il mercato del Milan l'ha sempre e solo fatto Braida...galliani non sa manco le regole di base del calcio.
Quando sono finiti i soldi e Braida non serviva a nulla perchè i giocatori che segnalava non potevamo permetterceli, ha iniziato a fare mercato da solo il pelato appoggiandosi ai suoi amici tipo Preziosi o ai procuratori e Braida se n'è andato.
Ora che i soldi sono tornati disponibili, si è vista l'incapacità di questo individuo e la necessità di un ds vero


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Agosto 2015)

> Ci vogliono fare incavolare a tutti i costi!
> 
> *Ranocchia, Kasami..domani Kucka?* Puntualmente quando arriva l'ultima settimana di Agosto c'è sempre il tornado di cessi che viene accostato al Milan ed il rischio che qualche affare vada in porto è sempre altissimo.
> 
> Madre de Dios!



Looooooooooooooooooooooool. Lo avevo detto ieri, Galliani è prevedibile. Dio quanta incompetenza.

Non c'è alcuna logica in ciò. Nessuna!


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Viduez oltre a Cardacio e poi dovrebbe esserci il riitorno di Crimi, "Certi amori non finiscono"....


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Agosto 2015)

La situazione comincia ad assumere toni ludici....Non capisco il mercato...davvero....Soliti favori a Raiola e Preziosi...ma quando finirà tutto questo teatrino?Ecco perchè i vari KLOPP ANCELLOTTI EMERY ci hanno sbeffeggiato....Il problema vero sapete qual'e?NOI TIFOSI....voglio vedere se organizziamo una protesta e si va tutti a SAN SIRO non accedendo allo stadio,sicurmanete qualcosa si muoverebbe...e invece non facciamo nulla!DIRIGENZA ha colpe clamorose...ma noi non possiamo continuare solamente a scrivere e parlare....dobbiamo AGIRE....adesso o mai piu'!


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Insultatemi pure ma ci spero, se no il condor penserà di essere non un dio ma qualcosa di più.



Io penso che un altro fallimento costerà finalmente il posto a galliani.
Non appena berlusconi chiuderà con Bee, il pelato non dovrà più rendere conto solo a chi l'ha sempre difeso, ma si troverà due nemici in casa: Barbara Berlusconi e Bee.
Per me a sto giro non si salva più


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi ancora con sta storia degli upgrade, non capisco come fate



esatto. Pure Alex era un upgrade di Bonera. Bertolacci di Muntari. Destro di Pazzini. Constant di Antonini. E potremmo andare avanti così all'infinito... I fatti sono che sti giocatori non ci faranno MAI arrivare terzi...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma Miha che ruolo ha in tutto questo?... Non arrivo a capire, dovrebbe essere lui a dare il benestare per gli acquisti.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La picchiata delle due e mezza.



la picchiata sotto grappino delle 14.30, daltronde è poco dopo l'ora dell'ammazzacaffè


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Adesso mi aspetto il colpo Boateng, e il classico scambio di fine mercato con l'Inter, magari un Ranocchia


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Aspettiamo la fine del mercato, ma se l'intenzione del club è quella di considerare Kucka come il completamento del centrocampo, possiamo ritenere che il Milan sulla carta avrà grandi difficoltà a centrare il terzo posto utile per la Champions League 2016-17. Possiamo solo immaginare un cambio di modulo per far rendere al meglio alcuni giocatori (Bertolacci, Bonaventura, lo stesso Balotelli) ma vi sono problemi di qualità in alcuni settori chiave del gioco. Confidiamo in una grande stagione di Bacca e Luiz Adriano e nel miglioramento di rendimento di una difesa di grandi prospettive.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> la picchiata sotto grappino delle 14.30, daltronde è poco dopo l'ora dell'ammazzacaffè



E stasera brindiamo con Enricone nostro per il buon Juraj.


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma Miha che ruolo ha in tutto questo?... Non arrivo a capire, dovrebbe essere lui a dare il benestare per gli acquisti.


avra' notato che abbiamo cc nani


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Adesso mi aspetto il colpo Boateng, e il classico scambio di fine mercato con l'Inter, magari un Ranocchia



Un bello scambio Montolivo-Padoin con la juve ci starebbe bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non c'entra nulla se abbia qualità fisico ecc...Kucka è un mezzala...stop....se poi vogliono cambiargli di ruolo alla emanuelson allora alzo le mani...ma regista non lo sarà mai...giocava pure ala certe volte al genoa



Effettivamente Kucka ha giocato mezzala o addirittura ala l'anno scorso con Gasperini, ma lui è senza ombra di dubbio un mediano incontrista, pericoloso quando si inserisce in area data la potenza e il colpo di testa. 
Naturalmente non è assolutamente un regista.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (27 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna agire adesso tutti insieme.....ci. Iole una rivoluzione sabato a San sito con i forconi una cosa pesante altrimenti saremo ancora qui a scrivere solo cavolate......svegliamociiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Anche Berlusconi ha rotto. Ormai fa fare quello che vuole a Galliani.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

*.*


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Game over a San Siro, mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi pensando che a cc sono arrivati Bertolacci, Kucka, hanno rinnovato a quel cesso di De Jong e Nocerino è ancora qui.
Per me la stagione finisce qui, lo si era detto, rimpiangeremo Soriano e per la cronaca sono altri 3 mln (probabilmente 5) buttati nel cesso dopo i 20 per Bertolacci, ah e ovviamente dopo questa spesa è immaginabile fare altri colpi.. caccia all'esubero scarso per il 30-31.
I giorni del condor sono caldissimi, Galliani sta facendo una strage.
L'anno prossimo l'uccello non volerà più.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

A stento andremo in Europa League ma ho dubbi.


----------



## Alex (27 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile, proprio ieri scherzando dicevo occhio che prende Kucka: detto fatto. questa e' malafede


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Agosto 2015)

No, ragazzi, qui stiamo perdendo il lumicino, non posso che sia un'operazione fatta da un incompetente che cerca di fare il bene della squadra. E' palesemente voler remare contro. Non voglio giudicare Kucka per non finire come con Matri, alla fine se è scarso non è colpa sua, è un ragazzo serissimo e grande professionista e la protesta non deve passare come "Non vogliamo Kucka", ma come "Non vogliamo Galliani, sennò non si risolve mai niente! E' un acquisto fuori da ogni logica, 2 o 3 anni fa quando stava giocando veramente bene al Genoa, avrei anche capito un suo possibile arrivo in rossonero, perché magari era un profilo Low Cost, ma adesso no! Cioè, questo sta in panchina al Genoa, non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi ancora con sta storia degli upgrade, non capisco come fate



football manager, fifa e pes hanno rovinato i tifosi.
ora molta gente giudica in base a parametri mentali numerici...
testa 85, velocità 70, passaggio 80....ecc...ecc...

Kucka upgrade di cosa? Di Essien forse sì... E' un discreto panchinaro semmai.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Chiunque vada allo stadio contesti per favore.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio : Ferrero in arrivo a Milano per Soriano (Milan) ed Eder (Inter)*
> 
> 
> riaprire il topic del micio



Paahahahhahaa ora fuori altri 10 mln + bonus per Soriano, totale spesa 15 mln (che sarebbe come prendere un altro Bertolacci diviso 2).
E' da fuori di testa ragazzi, il mercato a cc è degno di una provinciale di bassissima classifica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

Adesso per completare i FETICCI manca il brasiliano quello che aveva la magia nei piedi ... come si chiamava ???


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

L'unica soluzione è passare al 4-2-3-1, con de jong e uno tra bertolacci e kucka a fare legna in mezzo al campo e quattro giocatori offensivi davanti.
Almeno Bonaventura tornerebbe nel suo ruolo e Suso avrebbe un senso in rosa


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso per completare i FETICCI manca il brasiliano quello che aveva la magia nei piedi ... come si chiamava ???



Paulo Henrique.

tu ci scherzi ma questo qui stava spendendo 20-30 mln per un disperso.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Alex ha scritto:


> Incredibile, proprio ieri scherzando dicevo occhio che prende Kucka: detto fatto. questa e' malafede



Anche io ma non scherzavo, Galliani è prevedibilissimo, conosce 2 procuratori ed è amico di 2 presidenti....


----------



## Danielsan (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso per completare i FETICCI manca il brasiliano quello che aveva la magia nei piedi ... come si chiamava ???



Ganso dici? Detto L'oca!


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2015)

se ora prendiamo Soriano, galliani è un genio.
Ha preso apposta sto cesso, a caso, allo scopo di farci rimpiangere soriano


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'unica soluzione è passare al 4-2-3-1, con de jong e uno tra bertolacci e kucka a fare legna in mezzo al campo e quattro giocatori offensivi davanti.
> Almeno Bonaventura tornerebbe nel suo ruolo e Suso avrebbe un senso in rosa



E' da tanto che lo dico, ma tanto Kucka non dobbiamo contarlo, si infortunerà salendo sul treno per Milano.
Ma la presentazione la fanno a San Siro??? Per l'occasione riaprono il terzo anello sicuro...


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io penso che un altro fallimento costerà finalmente il posto a galliani.
> Non appena berlusconi chiuderà con Bee, il pelato non dovrà più rendere conto solo a chi l'ha sempre difeso, ma si troverà due nemici in casa: Barbara Berlusconi e Bee.
> Per me a sto giro non si salva più



Vorrei dirti che è così, ma la situazione non è così semplice. Galliani risponde fedelmente a Marina Berlusconi / Fininvest, che al termine della transazione con Mr. Bee avrà pur sempre il controllo della società. Barbara Berlusconi fa parte per sè stessa, benchè abbia sinora avuto il fegato di non mollare. Ha, o chi c'è dietro di lei ha dimostrato di avere idee e e proposte nuove, ma che mal si conciliano con i programmi dell'azionista, che vede in Galliani un fedele esecutore di ordini: acquistare, vendere, risparmiare sugli ingaggi. L'uscita di scena del Berlusconi presidente influente nele scelte di mercato ha fatto il resto, con Galliani padrone incontrastato del Milan, sovrano di tutte le decisioni che contano. Certo è che un Milan poco competitivo e costantemente fuori dal giro europeo è un Milan destinato a perdere rapidamente di valore ed essere contendibile a cifre ragionevoli, ben lontane dall'incredibile miliardo per il 100% di cui si parla con Mr. Bee. Contendibile da chi? Ma da Galliani, ovviamente, o da imprenditori a lui vicini. Fantascienza, questa? Certamente.


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso per completare i FETICCI manca il brasiliano quello che aveva la magia nei piedi ... come si chiamava ???



Auhauhahuahuhua
Ganso, Soriano, Kucka...
sarebbe un capolavoro 
altro che Milan 1997/1998....


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'unica soluzione è passare al 4-2-3-1, con de jong e uno tra bertolacci e kucka a fare legna in mezzo al campo e quattro giocatori offensivi davanti.
> Almeno Bonaventura tornerebbe nel suo ruolo e Suso avrebbe un senso in rosa



Già.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Non ho parole. È tutto troppo surreale.







Qualche giorno fa lo scrissi sul mio profilo.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Se è vero è assurdo. Bertolacci, Soriano e Kucka fanno sì e no 35M. Altro che Witsel...



Ma va dai è chiuso il mercato con sto cesso tranquilli... Sono riusciti a farmi rimpiangere il felino incredibile...


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2015)

Semplicemente vomitevole
L'unica soluzione è smettere di tifare Milan e cominciare sul serio a tifare per Madre Natura sperando che faccia il suo corso quanto prima togliendo di mezzo quell'infame mazzettaro


----------



## HyenaSmith (27 Agosto 2015)

A malincuore ribadisco quello che ho scritto ieri: fin quando Fester e Belluscone saranno al comando io non tiferò più Milan, mi dispiace, chiamatemi occasionale, quello che volete voi, io so solo che sto sputando troppo sangue questi ultimi giorni e che ora dopo 5 anni ne ho abbastanza. Se ci aggiungiamo che abbiamo speso 90 mln la rabbia che sale è troppa, non si può più accettare questo andamento, ho già disdetto tutto, ora come ora preferirei fallissimo e ricominciassimo dalla Lega Pro che vedere queste porcate, quando è troppo è troppo. E io l'avevo detto che Ibra, Witsel e compagnia bella non sarebbero arrivati, era palese e avevo preannunciato gli acquisti di Soriano e Kucka, quando spendi 20 mln per Bertolacci e ti fai soffiare un giocatore dall'Inter è chiaro quale sarà l'andazzo del mercato. Troppa rabbia, davvero troppa, soprattuto a rivedere le mie pareti con le magliette personalmente regalatemi da Sheva, Maldini e Kakà con tanto di dediche e il pallone preso dal campo con tutte le firme della squadra campione d'Europa. B-A-S-T-A, non ho manco più la forza di tifare contro, per me il calcio è roba chiusa.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (27 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo.
Rimpiango perfino Baselli e Valdifiori.. 
A che serve un altro incursorse?? Mediocre tra l'altro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

E' uno scandalo, poche chiacchiere. Galliani è palesemente inadeguato, la nostra unica salvezza è che venga spedito sulla luna. 

*Per il resto, invito tutti alla calma. La notizia ha scioccato e disgustato tutti, ma evitiamo insulti e parolacce. Grazie.*


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Cina già ci sono le resse per prenotare la maglia di Kucka.
> 
> Tornando seri, che dire ragazzi: questa è malafede. Non ci sono altri termini usabili.



E tu dici che chi rema contro viene bannato? Auspico la nascita qui di un movimento/gruppo antiFester che pesi anche allo stadio e si concretizzi nella mancata sottoscrizione di abbonamenti pro Milan/mediaset ecc....
SVEGLIARSI, BASTA CHIACCHIERE!!!!


----------



## Biss (27 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gli altri anni abbiamo preso mezzi giocatori spendendo 0. Adesso abbiamo una squadre RIDICOLA, diciamolo, RIDICOLA (che non basterebbe Ibra per riportarla su, come alcuni qui dicono) avendo speso quasi 100mln.
> *Non vedo l'ora che finisca il mercato se no Galliani fa altri danni.*



Come non quotarti! Pazzesco veramente pazzesco!

Perfino l'Inter con la metà dei nostri ha acquistato giocatori migliori....

POSSO PIANGERE?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Agosto 2015)

Posso vomitare? kucka non è male ma certo quello che serve per rafforzare il centrocampo.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io penso che un altro fallimento costerà finalmente il posto a galliani.
> Non appena berlusconi chiuderà con Bee, il pelato non dovrà più rendere conto solo a chi l'ha sempre difeso, ma si troverà due nemici in casa: Barbara Berlusconi e Bee.
> Per me a sto giro non si salva più



se chiudera' con Bee...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

@Fabiuzzo le notizie provenienti da quella fonte non ci interessano

Qui si parla di Kucka. Non riempire il forum di notizie che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non ho parole. È tutto troppo surreale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mandate sto screen in giro. Magari qualche redazione mi prende a lavorare


----------



## Isao (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E tu dici che chi rema contro viene bannato? Auspico la nascita qui di un movimento/gruppo antiFester che pesi anche allo stadio e si concretizzi nella mancata sottoscrizione di abbonamenti pro Milan/mediaset ecc....
> SVEGLIARSI, BASTA CHIACCHIERE!!!!



.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

-


----------



## Jack14 (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Posso vomitare? kucka non è male ma certo quello che serve per rafforzare il centrocampo.



Non è male??? Ma se si infortuna pure facendo la doccia.... E comunque mediocre per mediocre, a sto punto vai a prendere Cigariini che è un regista, questo è un'inutile mezz'ala pazzesco!!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Ricordo ancora chi schifava Baselli.

Avrei preferito 1000 volte lui a Bertolacci e sto coso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo, ma si sapeva. O Boateng, o uno dello stesso livello. Ma a questo punto per la società non avrebbe avuto più senso non spendere un euro come ogni anno? Berlusconi non si accorge che c'è qualcosa che non quadra?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Agosto 2015)

Bannatemi. Vergogna schifosi maledetti


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Rimpiangere Soriano, non me lo sarei MAI aspettato.



E Valdifiori.......


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *.
> 
> *



Chi???? quello che ha dato Ibra al Milan dal primo giugno per certo??? e non solo non ne ha azzeccata una lo seguo da fine maggio per me è come non averla letta questa notizia....


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, tutti incazzati neri, giustamente.
> Ma secondo voi, si passa da trattare un giocatore 30 milioni (witsel) per poi spenderne solo 3 per kucka?
> 
> Dai è impossibile.
> ...



Berlusconi non vuole più spendere per Sinisa.
Se ne riparla a gennaio nel caso di ottimo rendimento, ma sinceramente la vedo nera.


----------



## giomilan (27 Agosto 2015)

Io sono contento di kucka, molto meglio lui di gatto soriano!


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mandate sto screen in giro. Magari qualche redazione mi prende a lavorare



Allora dobbiamo pure essere contenti vista l'alternativa!!! W GALLIANI


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2015)

come diceva Andreotti :a pensar male si fa peccato,ma spesso ci si azzecca.

Fatta fuori la Doyen,Galliani è tornato a trattare con gli stessi soggetti di prima.

L'arrivo di Kucka mi disgusta,ma non sono affatto sorpreso che sia stata chiusa un'operazione di questo tipo,un'operazione alla Galliani


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2015)

Io se fossi in Bee scapperei a gambe levate!! Oppure se mettono d'accordo che lui prende si il 48%, ma in cambio Galliani va cacciato via a calci


----------



## HyenaSmith (27 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] Ibra arriva, tranquillo.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so cosa accadrà l'anno prossimo, quando resteremo ancora fuori dalla Champions.



Cederà il Milan alla metà di quanto chiede attualmente.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2015)

QUalcuno prima parlava di Ganso, bè io lo andrei a prendere a piedi in Brasile. è oro per questo mmilan disastrato.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Comunicazione per Bee Taechaubol: punta deciso alla maggioranza subito o molla tutto!


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

L'inter sta facendo un grande mercato, ha quasi comprato Perisic, tratta Lavezzi, e noi questo scarto del genoa,poveri noi,ma non e' finita' perche' prenderanno probabilmente un altro centrocampista dalla Liga, temo sia Song


----------



## Isao (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Comunicazione per Bee Taechaubol: punta deciso alla maggioranza subito o molla tutto!



Ma riempiamo il suo twitter di proteste? Facciamo qualcosa vi prego. Ho una sensazione di impotenza addosso davvero disgustosa. Anche questa volta quell'animale ha distrutto i nostri sogni e ha fatto i suoi luridi interessi.


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cederà il Milan alla metà di quanto chiede attualmente.



E compra Galliani, o chi per lui...


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Insultatemi pure ma ci spero, se no il condor penserà di essere non un dio ma qualcosa di più.



Galliani è un ramo.
Il problema è il tronco.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è un ramo.
> Il problema è il tronco.



Dai Aron, però per cortesia parliamo seriamente. Sono stati spesi quasi 100 milioni. Siamo oltre ogni limite immaginabile, i soldi ce li aveva e li ha spesi nel modo più ridicolo assurdo.
Berlusconi che responsabilità ha? Quella di tenere al suo posto ancora il Gallo. Ma mò non cominciamo con la storia che Galliani è solo un dipendente, che è colpa di Berlusconi... perchè Kucka è un pallino del Gallo da una vita


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Agosto 2015)

ogni volta penso che abbiamo toccato il fondo....ed invece.........delusione TOTALE


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2015)

Vergognosa malafede


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2015)

Che vergogna, non se ne può più!! VENDEREMO le magliette in Cina di Kuzka per due


----------



## Antijuventino (27 Agosto 2015)

Non vorrei portare iella, ma dopo quest'acquisto direi di tenere d'occhio la situazione di Obi Mikel, che sappiamo tutti avere in comunque molte cose con il mercato del milan, giuste un paio: giocatore scarso che ci veniva accostato a ogni sezione di mercato, esubero di una big(chiuso da matic-ramires-fabregas-zouma) 28 anni come bacca,adriano e kucka, gioca davanti alla difesa e visto i problemi che si sono venuti a creare nell'ultima partita è il classico acquisto tappa buchi,SCARSO, che piace acquistare al condor


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è un ramo.
> Il problema è il tronco.



Galliani è una quercia secolare, altro che ramo!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dai Aron, però per cortesia parliamo seriamente. Sono stati spesi quasi 100 milioni. Siamo oltre ogni limite immaginabile, i soldi ce li aveva e li ha spesi nel modo più ridicolo assurdo.
> Berlusconi che responsabilità ha? Quella di tenere al suo posto ancora il Gallo. Ma mò non cominciamo con la storia che Galliani è solo un dipendente, che è colpa di Berlusconi... perchè Kucka è un pallino del Gallo da una vita



.
comunque da qua si vede che galliani fa il mercato a seconda di cosa conviene a lui...questo giocatore ci è stato accostato per anni....ANNI...con Allegri,Seedorf,Inzaghi e adesso sinisa...non è xavi,quindi non può essere un giocatore richiesto e imprescindibile per ogni allenatore.qui Galliani sceglie chi prendere in base ai suoi interessi,
Dio se ce l avessimo fatta a farlo fuori a dicembre di due anni fa....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani è un ramo.
> Il problema è il tronco.



Beh no,fino allo scorso anno si poteva anche condividere questo pensiero,ma quest'anno gli è stato messo a disposizione un budget di quasi 90 milioni(finora) per il calciomercato.
Adesso non ci sono più scuse per Galliani,Berlusconi i soldi quest'anno li ha messi sul serio


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Penso a quei soldi dati a Sabatini o qualsiasi altro dirigente serio...


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Agosto 2015)

No, Galliani è IL tumore del Milan, con Berlusconi che "semplicemente" se ne strafrega e Barbara che non si capisce se ci sia o ci faccia, a metà fra buone idee e una notevole incapacità a concludere alcunché.
Bella lì, la dirigenza dei sogni


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dai Aron, però per cortesia parliamo seriamente. Sono stati spesi quasi 100 milioni. Siamo oltre ogni limite immaginabile, i soldi ce li aveva e li ha spesi nel modo più ridicolo assurdo.
> Berlusconi che responsabilità ha? Quella di tenere al suo posto ancora il Gallo. Ma mò non cominciamo con la storia che Galliani è solo un dipendente, che è colpa di Berlusconi... perchè Kucka è un pallino del Gallo da una vita



Esemplare, Louis. Oggi Galliani è stato beccato con la pistola fumante in mano. Difficile farla passare per un innocente accendisigari dell'auto.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dai Aron, però per cortesia parliamo seriamente. Sono stati spesi quasi 100 milioni. Siamo oltre ogni limite immaginabile, i soldi ce li aveva e li ha spesi nel modo più ridicolo assurdo.
> Berlusconi che responsabilità ha? Quella di tenere al suo posto ancora il Gallo. Ma mò non cominciamo con la storia che Galliani è solo un dipendente, che è colpa di Berlusconi... perchè Kucka è un pallino del Gallo da una vita



La colpa è di tutti.
Di chi decide che Galliani non si tocca per remare a prescindere contro Barbara.
Di chi gli fa la guerra.
Di chi gli paga lo stipendio.
Di chi avalla gli acquisti.
Di chi accetta i giocatori.

Galliani non ha libertà di spendere quasi nulla senza autorizzazione (per chi ha dei dubbi, l'anno scorso nessuno gli ha dato il permesso di reinvestire i soldi della cessione di Balotelli). A maggior ragione quando i soldi da investire provengono direttamente dalla proprietà.

Galliani sbaglia quando decide che per Bertolacci vale la pena spendere 20 milioni; Berlusconi sbaglia ad autorizzare il trasferimento; Mihajlovic sbaglia a dare l'assenso per il giocatore. 

La responsabilità principale resta di Berlusconi.
Seguono i figli.
Poi Galliani.
Quindi l'allenatore.

Ognuno ha le sue responsabilità, nessuno escluso.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La colpa è di tutti.
> Di chi decide che Galliani non si tocca per remare a prescindere contro Barbara.
> Di chi gli fa la guerra.
> Di chi gli paga lo stipendio.
> ...



Quella scala gerarchica non mi convince per niente.
Poi pensare che Berlusconi avalli qualcosa mi sembra assurdo. Lui non ha la minima idea di chi siano Bertolacci e Kucka, ma stiamo scherzando?

Ripeto, la responsabilità di Berlusconi è quella di tenere Galliani al suo posto. Responsabilità grossissima e gravissima, ci mancherebbe.

Ma il mercato lo sta gestendo Galliani. Berlusconi non c'entra, Marina e Piersilvio non c'entrano, Barbara nemmeno.
Mihajlovic? Al massimo avalla gli acquisti, ma che voce in capitolo avrebbe? L'anno scorso allenava Mesbah e Palombo e oggi si ritrova al Milan.

Se poi dobbiamo fare i Ruiu della situazione, allora sì, è colpa di Barbara Berlusconi, sicuramente...


----------



## mrsmit (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La colpa è di tutti.
> Di chi decide che Galliani non si tocca per remare a prescindere contro Barbara.
> Di chi gli fa la guerra.
> Di chi gli paga lo stipendio.
> ...


Speriamo almeno che con l'ingresso di Bee in società cambi qualcosa, e che galliani è berlusconi vengano mandati in pensione.
Con 90 milioni non riesce a prendere un cc con i contro... Zii.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Beh no,fino allo scorso anno si poteva anche condividere questo pensiero,ma quest'anno gli è stato messo a disposizione un budget di quasi 90 milioni(finora) per il calciomercato.
> Adesso non ci sono più scuse per Galliani,Berlusconi i soldi quest'anno li ha messi sul serio



Nessuno nega le colpe di Galliani.
A ogni modo, tutte le spese, tranne rarissime eccezioni, sono autorizzate da Fininvest e/o Berlusconi.

Berlusconi poteva impedire l'acquisto di Bertolacci e Bacca, investendo 50 milioni per un fuoriclasse assoluto, tipo Modric o Goetze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2015)

Attenzione a Ranocchia.
Il sabotaggio non è finito, mancano i tre giorni principali.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quella scala gerarchica non mi convince per niente.
> Poi pensare che Berlusconi avalli qualcosa mi sembra assurdo. Lui non ha la minima idea di chi siano Bertolacci e Kucka, ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Ripeto, la responsabilità di Berlusconi è quella di tenere Galliani al suo posto. Responsabilità grossissima e gravissima, ci mancherebbe.
> ...




Berlusconi non conosce Bertolacci e Kucka, ma Galliani gliene parla e lo convince. 
Sbaglia quindi Galliani a raccomandarli, così come sbaglia Berlusconi a bere quello che gli dice.

Marina e Piersilvio sono sostenitori di Galliani, soprattutto Marina. 
Barbara è comunque quella che ha bloccato Pato e quindi Tevez.


Per quanto mi riguarda la colpa è di tutti, Mihajlovic incluso (naturalmente in misura decisamente minore) che si batte per avere Romagnoli ma che non si batte per un regista.

Togliere Galliani e piazzare Sabatini è comunque impossibile con Silvio, Marina e Piersilvio.
Finchè il Milan è di Fininvest, Galliani resterà lì.

Il Milan deve essere ceduto per vedere dei cambiamenti veri.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2015)

La differenza è che Berlusconi, piaccia o no, ha diecimila altre cose per la testa, tutte più importanti del Milan.
Ha la politica, i processi, Fininvest, Mediaset, Mondadori e per ultimo arriva il Milan.
Scommetto che Berlusconi non conosce nemmeno tutti i parlamentari di Forza Italia, come potete pretendere che conosca Bertolacci?
Il suo problema è che si fida ciecamente di Galliani, perchè sono amici da una vita, oppure perchè lo ricatta in qualche modo.

I figli "di serie a" se ne strafregano, soprattutto Marina, per loro il Milan è un peso e se ne libererebbero volentieri, ma il padre che ancora è quello che comanda non vuole.

Barbara è strozzata in mezzo a queste lotte di potere, ed essendo una dei figli di "serie b" è malvista da quelli di "seria a", quindi è stata messa a cuccia.

Galliani invece vive per il Milan, deve fare solo quello, e essendo solo lui a occuparsi del mercato, ha l' obbligo di conoscere chi sia Bertolacci, chi sia Witsel e chi sia Clasie 
E' stato lui a voler accentrare tutto su se stesso, ne deve pagare le conseguenza in prima persona.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Ranocchia.
> Il sabotaggio non è finito, mancano i tre giorni principali.



Ranocchia, Cigarini, Guarin.


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La colpa è di tutti.
> Di chi decide che Galliani non si tocca per remare a prescindere contro Barbara.
> Di chi gli fa la guerra.
> Di chi gli paga lo stipendio.
> ...



Se Mihajlovic ritiene, a torto o a ragione (e di questo risponde direttamente davanti a dirigenza e tifoseria), che Bertolacci sia importante per il suo gioco, egli non sbaglia a proporlo al Milan. Se Berlusconi ascolta la proposta del proprio allenatore su Bertolacci ed autorizza Galliani all'acquisto, egli di massima non commette un errore. Se Galliani acquista Bertolacci ad un prezzo ritenuto superiore al reale valore di mercato, la sua condotta può essere valutata in modo negativo. Galliani può e deve essere ritenuto responsabile di aver gestito male il budget messo a disposizione da Berlusconi e di non aver completato la squadra secondo le indicazioni di Mihajlovic entro il budget assegnato. Nel caso di Kucka, tuttavia, è inutile dilungarsi su certe questioni di responsabilità, perchè c'è evidentemente dell'altro.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Io davvero non ho parole. Manco quando spendono 100 mln hanno voglia di tornare al top. Ma vi rendete conto che hanno preso l'ennesimo mediocre in mezzo al campo? Pure pagato. 

Mai una gioia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non conosce Bertolacci e Kucka, ma Galliani gliene parla e lo convince.
> Sbaglia quindi Galliani a raccomandarli, così come sbaglia Berlusconi a bere quello che gli dice.
> 
> Marina e Piersilvio sono sostenitori di Galliani, soprattutto Marina.
> ...



Berlusconi è ostaggio di Galliani. Perché? Una sola parola:* liquidazione*.


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè dai chiudiamo baracca e burattini, questo è troppo, se non arriva uno serio (LOL) è una situazione veramente brutta.

Dio santo che schifo galliani, c'ha mille milioni e non portiamo a casa un cc decente, l'unica cosa che ci serviva come il pane... boh.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (27 Agosto 2015)

Questo acquisto è l'ennesimo atto di uno scempio perpetrato ormai da anni dallo stesso triste personaggio nei confronti di squadra e società.
Se la definizione di Amministratore delegato ha un minimo di senso - e secondo il codice civile dovrebbe averlo - il principale responsabile dello sfacelo degli ultimi anni è colui che ha la delega in tal senso.
La proprietà tuttavia è connivente, perchè in qualsiasi altra società, anche non di calcio, un AD che produca perdite sistematiche abbinate a decisioni cervellotiche e soprattutto risultati pietosi, sarebbe stato cacciato.
Il ragionamento, tanto strombazzato, della liquidazione non convince, semplicemente perchè le perdite si accumulano, e la liquidazione è sempre lì da pagare. Pertanto meglio pagarlo prima che dopo.
Che la ragione della permanenza di questo triste soggetto sia quindi per ricatto o per tornaconto della proprietà su altri aspetti (diritti 
televisivi), francamente poco mi importa.
Ciò che importa è che mi è chiaro ed evidente che finchè ci sono questa proprietà e dirigenza, saranno solo bocconi amari. 
Dal 2004 in Italia abbiamo assistito - con 1 anno di quasi 'casuale' interruzione, a un monologo di prescritti e ladri, ovvero a un incubo per qualsiasi milanista.
Gli unici due che sembrano non essersene accorti sono appunto B&G, ovvero quella che si presume sia 'la testa' della società. Il 'nemico' marcia alla nostra testa.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi non so se avete sentito come Suma ha cominciato a pompare Kucka.
Dice che non sarà Xabi Alonso ma è uno che fa legna, che tira da fuori e che da l'equilibrio che cercava Mihajlovic. Poi ha detto che è stato preso per aiutare Bertolacci (WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK??!)


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Io non so piu cosa dire, sono molto molto triste e desolato, con 90 mln si poteva fare una squadra per almeno lottare per il 3o posto..


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non so se avete sentito come Suma ha cominciato a pompare Kucka.
> Dice che non sarà Xabi Alonso ma è uno che fa legna, che tira da fuori e che da l'equilibrio che cercava Mihajlovic. Poi ha detto che è stato preso per aiutare Bertolacci (WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK??!)



Me l'immagino un ipotetico Suma-monologo:

"Nessun acquisto poteva risultare più adatto per il centrocampo milanista. Kucka è linfa vitale per le idee in mezzo al campo, sia perché aiuterà Bertolacci nell'interdizione e nelle geometrie, sia perché i due si conoscono da anni e si completano armoniosamente. Con loro si può puntare in alto in attesa di chissà, magari qualche colpo a sorpresa del Dott. Galliani"


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Agosto 2015)

Kucka-Bertolacci-Boateng, e abbiamo rifondato il centrocampo.
TECNICAMENTE lo avremmo fatto.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna...

Ormai è chiaro, come detto da molti di voi, che Galliani ci sta sabotando. Le opzioni sono 2: o sa che non ci sarà più posto per lui in futuro o, cosa ancor più grave, sta cercando in qualche modo di far saltare l'accordo con Bee


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2015)

non ci posso credere. 

quando oggi ho aperto il topic di kucka al bursaspor pensavo l'avessimo scampata, invece galliani con un blitz se l'è aggiudicato, pazzesco. 

non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Agosto 2015)

L'uno-due Balotelli Kucka è stato devastante. Davvero, doloroso proprio. E pensare alle aspettative di Maggio e Giugno! Ora sono rassegnato, aspetto il diretto Boateng o Ranocchia dell'ultimo minuto per finire KO per sempre.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


 Primo pensiero: tifare contro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2015)

Caspita, questo tread ha ricevuto oltre 12000 visite in poche ore,
si vede che Kucka era l'acquisto sognato da tutti 
Grazie Galliani


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' da pazzi, ragazzi.
> 
> Non è possibile. E' chiaro che ci leggono e lo fanno apposta.



Già... volendo distruggere il Milan basta realizzare gli incubi dei tifosi di Milanworld e non realizzare i loro sogni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo bidone

Vergogna


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Grandissimo bidone
> 
> Vergogna



Stiamo diventando la terza squadra di Genova.
Il vero derby sarà contro Samp e Genoa. Da sfavoriti.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2015)

non ho voglia di leggermi 29 pagine di topic. 

si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio e sulla durata del contratto ?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho voglia di leggermi 29 pagine di topic.
> 
> si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio e sulla durata del contratto ?



3 anni.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho voglia di leggermi 29 pagine di topic.
> 
> si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio e sulla durata del contratto ?



Triennale, non so le cifre.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo la bestemmia non è consentita.
Ma sarebbe l'unico commento adeguato all'acquisto di Bubka

Ah no, scusate, Kucka.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Manca solo Dzemaili.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

Kucka - De Jong - Bertolacci
-------Bonaventura--------

un centrocampo il cui livello è più vicino a quelli delle squadre da retrocessione che a quelli da lotta per il vertice. E tutto questo dopo aver investito quasi 90 milioni. Se non è malafede questa non so davvero che dire


----------



## Fabregas (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma come si fa...
Ma cosa significa questa operazione ...
Lo schifo... Lo schifo

Mi vengono solo bestemmie...


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Kucka - De Jong - Bertolacci
> -------Bonaventura--------
> 
> un centrocampo il cui livello è più vicino a quelli delle squadre da retrocessione che a quelli da lotta per il vertice. E tutto questo dopo aver investito quasi 90 milioni. Se non è malafede questa non so davvero che dire



Lo dico? Altra ipotesi verosimile è la demenza senile, purtroppo non riconosciuta perchè il suo principale sta peggio di lui.


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Altra ipotesi verosimile è la demenza senile, purtroppo non riconosciuta perchè il suo principale sta peggio di lui.



verosimile. io tendo per la malafede però.


----------



## zico (27 Agosto 2015)

e' la risposta del gallo per l'imminente arrivo di bee, bisogna ammettere che in poco tempo ha fatto fuori barbara, la doyen ora bee, e tornano in auge preziosi, raiola, ecc ecc tutto immutato, tutto sotto controllo , e' veramente un grande ( demente) ma sempre un grande


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

aron ha scritto:


> manca solo dzemaili.



non dirlo!


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Santo cielo, secondo sportmediaset J.Mauri dovrebbe essere girato al Genoa, ma non è stato specificato con quale formula...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma ha pure 28 anni sto cesso? Ma dio...


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

Sono forse pessimista di mio, ma piu' che un mercato di rinforzamento mi sembra di indebolimento


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Santo cielo, secondo sportmediaset J.Mauri dovrebbe essere girato al Genoa, ma non è stato specificato con quale formula...



Manca pure questa AHAHAHAH


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Santo cielo, secondo sportmediaset J.Mauri dovrebbe essere girato al Genoa, ma non è stato specificato con quale formula...



Via Mauri che ha piedi decenti e può migliorare e dentro una riserva di 28 anni che avuto l'apice della propria carriera al Genoa e probabilmente non sarebbe arrivato mai ad alti livelli nemmeno allora.
Tutto ciò è pazzesco.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2015)

oramai siamo milangenoasampdoria fc


----------



## sballotello (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Via Mauri che ha piedi decenti e può migliorare e dentro una riserva di 28 anni che avuto l'apice della propria carriera al Genoa e probabilmente non sarebbe arrivato mai ad alti livelli nemmeno allora.
> Tutto ciò è pazzesco.



tutto normale , altro che pazzesco.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecco i giorni del condor..


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> tutto normale , altro che pazzesco.



Pensavo all'islandese del Verona, giocatore secondo me non di altissimo e nemmeno alto livello, eppure un giocatore del genere ci sarebbe stato benissimo da noi in questa situazione, se si vuole fare un mercato di provinciali si prendessero almeno quelli che hanno un po' di qualità e certe caratteristiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pensavo all'islandese del Verona, giocatore secondo me non di altissimo e nemmeno alto livello, eppure un giocatore del genere ci sarebbe stato benissimo da noi in questa situazione, se si vuole fare un mercato di provinciali si prendessero almeno quelli che hanno un po' di qualità e certe caratteristiche.



Vabbè Hallfredson non so se sia meglio di Kucka e Soriano onestamente.


----------



## sballotello (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pensavo all'islandese del Verona, giocatore secondo me non di altissimo e nemmeno alto livello, eppure un giocatore del genere ci sarebbe stato benissimo da noi in questa situazione, se si vuole fare un mercato di provinciali si prendessero almeno quelli che hanno un po' di qualità e certe caratteristiche.



marotta con 100 milioni avrebbe fatto fuoco e fiamme alla juventus...noi abbiamo quello li..


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Santo cielo, secondo sportmediaset J.Mauri dovrebbe essere girato al Genoa, ma non è stato specificato con quale formula...



Sportmediaset ce l'ha con Mauri... Però credo che alla fine avrà ragione


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2015)

Possiamo ricostruire il Genoa:
Antonelli, Bertolacci, Kucka, Niang, Matri.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2015)

ho sempre predicato pazienza e calma ma dopo questi ultimi arrivi le bestemmie scorrono come una birra fresca sotto il sole.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni mauro suma?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Lo stava per prendere il Bursaspor, il BURSASPOR!!! 
Se sento o leggo qualcuno parlare di upgrade, innesto utile e balle varie lo denuncio...


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè Hallfredson non so se sia meglio di Kucka e Soriano onestamente.



Provinciale per provinciale era meglio pigliare qualcuno con certe caratteristiche, l'islandese la palla la sa trattare anche bene, giocatore abbastanza completo peraltro; chiaro che si parla di innesti che arrivano dalla provincia, a noi sarebbe servito altro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni mauro suma?



ha detto che non è Xabi Alonso ma porta fisicità...ed è quello che serviva...

mamma mia che essere viscido e squallido...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ha detto che non è Xabi Alonso ma porta fisicità...ed è quello che serviva...
> 
> mamma mia che essere viscido e squallido...



Mihajlovic e il suo calcio fisico hanno già stancato. Dureranno poco, per fortuna.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ha detto che non è Xabi Alonso ma porta fisicità...*ed è quello che serviva*...
> 
> mamma mia che essere viscido e squallido...



ma questo come fa ad avere il dono della parola???

Serviva un regista, un campione in mezzo al campo e andiamo a prendere uno zappatore


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic e il suo calcio fisico hanno già stancato. Dureranno poco, per fortuna.


Hai ragione, anche io penso che Mihajlovic durera' poco, forse nemmeno la finisce questa stagione


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic e il suo calcio fisico hanno già stancato. Dureranno poco, per fortuna.



Il calcio fisico lol.... se c'è una cosa che il Milan non dovrebbe essere è proprio questo, anzi non dovremmo nemmeno dare l'idea di poter fare un gioco di questo tipo.
Il Milan è sempre stato ben altro, è chiaro che quando hai come regista da 3 anni un medianaccio senza piedi l'unica cosa da fare è aggiungere altra fisicità e pochezza tecnica a più non posso, come se non bastasse mai.
Tutte le squadre si preoccupano di avere giocatori in grado di comandare il gioco in mezzo al campo, partono sempre dalla base che è il centrocampo e poi finiscono la squadra con gli aggiustamenti più adatti al tipo di gioco che si vuole fare, noi siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che compra prima gli attaccanti e i difensori e non si degna di avere giocatori di qualità in mezzo.
Galliani ha rovinato il mercato del Milan con quei 20 mln spesi per Bertolacci, ha di fatto bloccato l'arrivo certo di un top in mezzo (cioè mezzala), ha fatto sì che De Jong potesse rinnovare senza problemi, quindi non si è speso per sostituirlo e con gli altri 60/70 non poteva certo rifondare la squadra quando li ha spesi per Bacca e Romagnoli (necessari).


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Domani saranno 2 anni e non è stato fatto nessun acquisto degno del Milan......


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2015)

*Luca Marchetti a Sky Sport: “L’idea di prendere Kucka è nata all’improvviso. Oggi Galliani ha incontrato Mihajlovic per chiedere un parere sul giocatore. Non appena ha ricevuto l’ok dall'allenatore, Galliani, ha chiuso subito la trattativa a 3 milioni più bonus".*


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2015)

Assoluta e purissima malafede.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Un acquisto che lancia un segnale ai tifosi: "E adesso non rompete più le scatole con l'ItalMilan che questo è straniero"


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un acquisto che lancia un segnale ai tifosi: "E adesso non rompete più le scatole con l'ItalMilan che questo è straniero"



Cambiamo il nome : Milan-Scarz
Cosi Kucka si integra subito bene


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Agosto 2015)

E dopo 45719228 sessioni di mercato in cui ci veniva accostato, finalmente il Condom ce l'ha fatta a prenderlo!
Grande Sapore di Sale, insieme all'amichetto suo! Evviva!!!!!!!
Questo era il campione che ci serviva: i Gundogan, i Witsel, i Moutinho ecc... lasciamoli agli altri, che a noi non servono!

Grande Fester, finalmente con Cooka in squadra posso dormire sonni tranquilli!


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky Sport: “L’idea di prendere Kucka è nata all’improvviso. Oggi Galliani ha incontrato Mihajlovic per chiedere un parere sul giocatore. Non appena ha ricevuto l’ok dall'allenatore, Galliani, ha chiuso subito la trattativa a 3 milioni più bonus".*


 [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] Ma ragazzi. Ancora con questi termini?


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Conferma quello che pensavo sparare a 0 su Galliani ci sta a prescindere...
Ma Mihajlovic ha le sue *responsabilità *


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Conferma quello che pensavo sparare a 0 su Galliani ci sta a prescindere...
> Ma Mihajlovic ha le sue *responsabilità *



Ok, va bene, mettiamo che sia così.

E indovina di chi può essere la colpa se non di chi ha scelto Mihajilovic ?


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

E non e' finita, il colpo di grazia ci sara' con Soriano last minute


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Idea di Galliani avallata da Mihajlovic. Il sergente di ferro lol. 
Le cose sono due: o Mihajlovic non capisce nulla di giocatori oppure è uno bravo a parole ma il nuovo Inzaghi nei fatti.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan ha acquistato Kucka dal Genoa per 3 milioni di euro più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



lo sapevo, primo o poi doveva venire da noi.. sto male... che pezzenti


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic a quanto pare non vuole smettere di allenare giocatorini. Magari avrebbe voluto anche Okaka.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky Sport: “L’idea di prendere Kucka è nata all’improvviso. Oggi Galliani ha incontrato Mihajlovic per chiedere un parere sul giocatore. Non appena ha ricevuto l’ok dall'allenatore, Galliani, ha chiuso subito la trattativa a 3 milioni più bonus".*



AHahaha dio mio dai, mi immagino Galliani che ogni anno si presenta dal nuovo allenatore:
"Senti ma Kucka, che te ne pare? a me piaciucchia tanto..."
Allegri:"No no prendimi Mark, per quest'anno va bene così.."
Seedorf:"No voglio un Milan nero, che mi rappresenti in tutto e per tutto"
Inzaghi: "Vedremo, tienilo in standby per la prossima stagione se sarò ancora qui ti farò sapere.."
Sinisa: "per Soriano niente money? spacato salvadanaio trovato niente? ok slovacco piace eh, però piglia gattino anche e tutto ok per me.."

Galliani con i lacrimoni prende il telefono e chiama: "Enricoooooo preparalo, è fatta"


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E non e' finita, il colpo di grazia ci sara' con Soriano last minute



occhio a boateng.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> occhio a boateng.



Manca ancora il trequartista


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> AHahaha dio mio dai, mi immagino Galliani che ogni anno si presenta dal nuovo allenatore:
> "Senti ma Kucka, che te ne pare? a me piaciucchia tanto..."
> Allegri:"No no prendimi Mark, per quest'anno va bene così.."
> Seedorf:"No voglio un Milan nero, che mi rappresenti in tutto e per tutto"
> ...



Stupenda


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> AHahaha dio mio dai, mi immagino Galliani che ogni anno si presenta dal nuovo allenatore:
> "Senti ma Kucka, che te ne pare? a me piaciucchia tanto..."
> Allegri:"No no prendimi Mark, per quest'anno va bene così.."
> Seedorf:"No voglio un Milan nero, che mi rappresenti in tutto e per tutto"
> ...



Lacrime.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Conferma quello che pensavo sparare a 0 su Galliani ci sta a prescindere...
> Ma Mihajlovic ha le sue *responsabilità *



si, perchè l'ha voluto Mihajlovic LOL

L'acquisto di Kucka è l'ennesima vergogna di un sistema fatto di favori e amichetti: Forte dei Marmi con l'amico Preziosi, a cena con l'amico Florentino, a Taormina a organizzare i mega summit di mercato e a fare affari con l'amico Raiola.

sempre lo stesso schifo in cui Galliani chiaramente ci mangia con commissioni e favori perchè gli affari si fanno in due.


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2015)

L'ho saputo adesso.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Conferma quello che pensavo sparare a 0 su Galliani ci sta a prescindere...
> Ma Mihajlovic ha le sue *responsabilità *



Sacchi si sarebbe dimesso...


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> si, perchè l'ha voluto Mihajlovic LOL



Certo Galliani li dice se gli va ? Lui ha risposto di si
Poteva rifiutare invece a accettato.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sacchi si sarebbe dimesso...



Altri uomini.


----------



## Kazarian88 (27 Agosto 2015)

Senza parole, sono sconcertato.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

La colpa non è di Mihajlovic, è al 1000 per 1000 #colpadiAllegri  
se Kucka fosse arrivato quando c'era Max...


----------



## sballotello (27 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sacchi si sarebbe dimesso...



ma quando mai. lecchino com' è..


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ho saputo adesso.



mi dispiace che l'hai saputo così...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Incredibile e vergognoso


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*


Questo significa che tutte le lamentele di Barbara Berlusconi due anni fa sono state inutili. E all'epoca rimproverò anche questi affari osceni con Preziosi. Non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Che colpaccio 
immagino il Bursaspor che disperazione


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Siamo partiti da Kondogbia e siamo finiti a Kucka. Come se uno partisse per andare in Egitto per poi ritrovarsi a Mosca. Robe veramente senza senso.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahshshahah Soriano costa troppo? No problem c'è l'amico Preziosi 

Silvio, tira fuori un po' di dignità e caccia via a calci cravatta gialla


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



L'ha preso per la gola


----------



## arcanum (27 Agosto 2015)

tornato ora da lavoro....che notizia di Lerda!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Siamo partiti da Kondogbia e siamo finiti a Kucka. Come se uno partisse per andare in Egitto per poi ritrovarsi a Mosca. Robe veramente senza senso.


Io direi, è come se uno partisse per Londra per poi ritrovarsi Casal di Principe.


----------



## Petrecte (27 Agosto 2015)

Queste notizie arrivano dai lacchè del geometra .... Li ha già sguinzagliati x pararsi il deretano .... così x l'ennesimo fallimento dopo 80m spesi sarà colpa del tecnico .....


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Mihajlovic come Allegri, solo con più polso.

Gli interisti che si sentivano traditi da Mihajlovic ora se la staranno ridendo. Gli sta facendo un favore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Mamma mia come siamo ridotti. Presi per la gola da un Kucka qualunque. L'inferno è un augurio troppo bello per Galliani. No. Deve soffrire vedendo Giannino pieno di cibarie e restare fuori in eterno.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Quello che dicevo Sinisa ha accettato....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Che diamine di modo di fare mercato è?


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come siamo ridotti. Presi per la gola da un Kucka qualunque. L'inferno è un augurio troppo bello per Galliani. No. Deve soffrire vedendo Giannino pieno di cibarie e restare fuori in eterno.



In un mondo perfetto Giannino chiude i battenti e Galliani viene cacciato lo stesso giorno...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2015)

leggendo questa notizia sono svenuto 8 volte..sto male


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2015)

Dategli i soldi a Galliani ed è ancora il numero 1 cit.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic come Allegri, solo con più polso.
> 
> Gli interisti che si sentivano traditi da Mihajlovic ora se la staranno ridendo. Gli sta facendo un favore.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*


Certi amori fanno giri immensi e poi arrivano.


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia che degrado. Come avevo detto prima della partita contro la Fiore. Quest'anno arriveremo dal 5º posto in giù. E tutto questo avendo spesso 100M 

Oggi i miei amici spagnoli mi chiedevano gli acquisti del Milan e solo conoscevano Bacca e Balotelli. Non si spiegavano come potevamo spendere 50M per due riserve della Roma. Nench'io.


----------



## S T B (27 Agosto 2015)

e questi vogliono la gente allo stadio... ma andate a quel paese!


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Ahahahahahahahahahaha! Sta finendo tutto a fischi e pernacchie, che meraviglia!


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> e questi vogliono la gente allo stadio... ma andate a quel paese!



Anch'io non lo auspico, ma quanti sono stati i presenti il 17 agosto la sera di Milan-Perugia? Sbaglio io o si parlava di circa 25.000 spettatori? dico 25.000 per una partita di nessun conto...come vedi non c'è soluzione....


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2015)

L'abbiamo fregato al Bursaspor


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> e questi vogliono la gente allo stadio... ma andate a quel paese!



Nella gioia e nel dolore. Avete capito ora cosa intendevano?


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Dzemaili e Cigarini. Occhio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nella gioia e nel dolore. Avete capito ora cosa intendevano?


Ma sono stati ancora più furbi.
La parola DOLORE viene detta due volte.
La prima da montolivo
La seconda da un tifoso.

Più demoniaci di così


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2015)

Oddio son tornato a casa da mezzora e la vedo ora questa notizia  
38 pagine....mi fate un riassuntino? Siete contenti?


----------



## Maximo (27 Agosto 2015)

Ho aperto ora il forum ed ha avuto uno shock, ma allora è vero al Milan il mercato lo fanno i procuratori e gli amici di Fester

Ed ora occhio a Boateng, potrebbe essere lui mister X


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Oddio son tornato a casa da mezzora e la vedo ora questa notizia
> 38 pagine....mi fate un riassuntino? Siete contenti?



Abbiamo discusso se fosse meglio metterlo in cabina di regia o dietro le punte.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2015)

Un feticcio di Galliani da anni. E Sinisa gli va dietro. Ve lo dicevo che il tecnico sta avvallando nomi allucinanti tra alcuni discreti giocatori strapagati.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi Kucka è forte, a Football Manager mi ha fatto due anni in doppia cifra.


----------



## PaulPauls (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no dai a parte gli scherzi.. io sono basito... ma è possibile che non impari MAI dai suoi errori.. eppure i soldi li aveva quest'anno...
> 
> perché Kucka ? perche ? è un suo feticcio da anni...
> 
> mi viene da piangere dal nervoso ahah



Ma siamo veramente sicuri che i soldi ci sono a me sto Bee puzza


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: questa mattina Preziosi ha chiamato Galliani e gli ha proposto Kucka, visto che gli è sempre piaciuto. Gli ha detto:"Lo vuoi? Guarda che sta andando in Turchia al Bursaspor". Galliani ha chiamato Mihajlovic che ha dato l'ok per l'acquisto del centrocampista.*



Quello tra Galliani e Preziosi mi sembra una cosa normale.... ormai sono la mafia nel calcio

Quello che invece ritengo grave e il attegiamento di Mihajlovic


----------



## danjr (28 Agosto 2015)

Ci sta avere come fissa Kucka


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2015)

Allucinante, è A-L-L-U-C-I-N-A-N-T-E. Tutti e dico tutti lo stavamo dicendo che sarebbe arrivato Kucka, perché sappiamo che Galliani è un incompetente, sappiamo che Galliani fa il mercato a piaceri e mazzette e il suo più fido compagno di merende è preziosi, infatti serve un centrocampista ma dato che non conosce una sega di nessuno che fa? va da Preziosi e gli chiede Kucka. Kucka, dio santissimo, Kucka! Con Kucka e Bertolacci abbiamo speso 23 milioni di euro per fare il centrocampo del Genoa.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno lo fermi. Basta stuprare la storia del Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2015)

La sensazione é che finché c'era Lucas di fianco al Condor almeno le intenzioni erano buone (si va ad Oporto per trattare J.Martinez, a Monaco per Kondogbia e a Dortmund per Hummels/Kundogan)..... Poi dalla rottura con Lucas... Un disastro. É vero, si sono chiuse delle trattative, ma per quali giocatori e a che prezzo!


----------



## MilanLover (28 Agosto 2015)

Il peggior mercato che si poteva fare con 100 milioni...


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allucinante, è A-L-L-U-C-I-N-A-N-T-E. Tutti e dico tutti lo stavamo dicendo che sarebbe arrivato Kucka, perché sappiamo che Galliani è un incompetente, sappiamo che Galliani fa il mercato a piaceri e mazzette e il suo più fido compagno di merende è preziosi, infatti serve un centrocampista ma dato che non conosce una sega di nessuno che fa? va da Preziosi e gli chiede Kucka. Kucka, dio santissimo, Kucka! Con Kucka e Bertolacci abbiamo speso 23 milioni di euro per fare il centrocampo del Genoa.



Aspetta guarda che Kucka l'anno scorso avrà fatto una decina di partite da titolare, quindi neanche il centrocampo titolare, un titolare (ma anche Bertolacci all'inizio marciva in panchina) e un panchinaro sempre rotto...


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2015)

Ma poi la squadra turca, stando alle cifre che circolavano, stava per acquistarlo per 2 mln ed il condor offre all'amico preziosi 3mln più bonus. Poteva tranquillamente pareggiare l'offerta ed invece gli regala più di un milione di euro, è una cosa che non ha alcun senso sta letteralmente buttando soldi nel cesso.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

*Sportmediaset: visite mediche in corso per Kucka*


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Aspettare che vado a seguire la diretta su Milan Channel, voglio vedere il bagno di folla.....


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: visite mediche in corso per Kucka*



Non auguro il male a nessuno, ma un problemino ai denti non sarebbe male.


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Agosto 2015)

Ma questo è rotto due mesi su tre, le visite mediche non le supererà mai...speriamo


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non auguro il male a nessuno, ma un problemino ai denti non sarebbe male.



Io spero ancora finisca come con Ze Edoardo....
Non avrei mai pensato che Allegri avesse piu' palle di Sinisa incredibile....


----------



## Hateley (28 Agosto 2015)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sensazione é che finché c'era Lucas di fianco al Condor almeno le intenzioni erano buone (si va ad Oporto per trattare J.Martinez, a Monaco per Kondogbia e a Dortmund per Hummels/Kundogan)..... Poi dalla rottura con Lucas... Un disastro. É vero, si sono chiuse delle trattative, ma per quali giocatori e a che prezzo!



Lucas era solo un caxxaro modello Manenti. Ne è la prova che non è arrivato nessuno, e quindi si è tornati al sistema Galliani: bolliti, mediocri, parametri zero, decerebrati.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2015)

Ma è possibile che non trovo ancora il topic su Kucka nella sezione giocatori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile che non trovo ancora il topic su Kucka nella sezione giocatori



Stiamo tutti attendendo di metterlo direttamente nella Hall Of Fame


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo. Ma resta comunque il fatto che ha più senso lui a 3mln che Bertolacci a 20.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: visite mediche in corso per Kucka*


.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che schifo. Ma resta comunque il fatto che ha più senso lui a 3mln che Bertolacci a 20.



Su questo non ci piove


----------



## yohann (28 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Aspettare che vado a seguire la diretta su Milan Channel, voglio vedere il bagno di folla.....



Ci saranno i soliti fan boys di Galliani ad applaudire questo ennesimo colpo...
Il peggio è che ce gente che fa della strada a volte per esserci poveri sfigati...


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ci saranno i soliti fan boys di Galliani ad applaudire questo ennesimo colpo...
> Il peggio è che ce gente che fa della strada a volte per esserci poveri sfigati...



Francamente per Kucka no dai non ci sarà un'anima viva... Io avrei voluto essere nella redazione di Milan Channel dopo l'annuncio di Kucka ieri, immagino quel povero Cristo di Suma a leggersi le mail di insulti....


----------



## Jack14 (28 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ci saranno i soliti fan boys di Galliani ad applaudire questo ennesimo colpo...
> Il peggio è che ce gente che fa della strada a volte per esserci poveri sfigati...



Io aspetto di vedere la reazione della curva se no pure loro sono complici a questo scempio. Il Barone a Sportitalia il 1 mese fa aveva detto: "Il Milan deve fare una squadra competitiva, perché siamo arrabbiati. Il tifoso è stufo di questa situazione, ci prendono in giro da anni. Devono trovare una soluzione, oppure la troveremo noi".

Penso che Kucka, dopo Balotelli, sia la goccia che fa tarboccare il vaso.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io aspetto di vedere la reazione della curva se no pure loro sono complici a questo scempio. Il Barone a Sportitalia il 1 mese fa aveva detto: "Il Milan deve fare una squadra competitiva, perché siamo arrabbiati. Il tifoso è stufo di questa situazione, ci prendono in giro da anni. Devono trovare una soluzione, oppure la troveremo noi".
> 
> Penso che Kucka, dopo Balotelli, sia la goccia che fa tarboccare il vaso.



Si credo che domani ci sarà contestazione pesante. Mi spiace primo perchè porto per la prima volta allo stadio mio figlio di 6 anni, ma al di là di questa cosa personale, credo non faccia bene a gente come Romagnoli, Bertolacci ma anche Bacca e Adriano, vedere gente che contesta pesantemente alla prima di campionato. Loro non sanno la storia che c'e' dietro, ma spero almeno aspettino la fine della partita e che poi ovviamente contestino al di là del risultato....


----------



## yohann (28 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io aspetto di vedere la reazione della curva se no pure loro sono complici a questo scempio. Il Barone a Sportitalia il 1 mese fa aveva detto: "Il Milan deve fare una squadra competitiva, perché siamo arrabbiati. Il tifoso è stufo di questa situazione, ci prendono in giro da anni. Devono trovare una soluzione, oppure la troveremo noi".
> 
> Penso che Kucka, dopo Balotelli, sia la goccia che fa tarboccare il vaso.



Ma infatti sto aspettando la reazione della curva io darei fuoco a tutto...


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si credo che domani ci sarà contestazione pesante. Mi spiace primo perchè porto per la prima volta allo stadio mio figlio di 6 anni, ma al di là di questa cosa personale, credo non faccia bene a gente come Romagnoli, Bertolacci ma anche Bacca e Adriano, vedere gente che contesta pesantemente alla prima di campionato. Loro non sanno la storia che c'e' dietro, ma spero almeno aspettino la fine della partita e che poi ovviamente contestino al di là del risultato....



capisco tutto e sono d'accordo .. ma .. siccome anche io port per la prima volta mio figlio non è che si può contestare dopo il derby ? Non vorrei trovarmi in mezzo ai casini con un bambino ...


----------



## Jack14 (28 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si credo che domani ci sarà contestazione pesante. Mi spiace primo perchè porto per la prima volta allo stadio mio figlio di 6 anni, ma al di là di questa cosa personale, credo non faccia bene a gente come Romagnoli, Bertolacci ma anche Bacca e Adriano, vedere gente che contesta pesantemente alla prima di campionato. Loro non sanno la storia che c'e' dietro, ma spero almeno aspettino la fine della partita e che poi ovviamente contestino al di là del risultato....



Beh guarda io ho un figlio di 1 anno ma ho una paura folle che non diventi milanista vista sta squadra  Comunque a me basterebbe iniziare con un bel comunicato forte prima di una contestazione allo stadio, penso però che aspetteranno la chiusura del mercato. Kucka mi ha davvero disgustato, è stato l'apoteosi delle prese in giro


----------



## Jack14 (28 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> capisco tutto e sono d'accordo .. ma .. siccome anche io port per la prima volta mio figlio non è che si può contestare dopo il derby ? Non vorrei trovarmi in mezzo ai casini con un bambino ...



non credo ci sarà in questa partita. Tranquillo comunque che le contestazioni della Sud ultimamente sono molto soft...


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Agosto 2015)

lo so .. però dopo questo mercato allucinante veramente può succedere di tutto


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Jack14 (28 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> lo so .. però dopo questo mercato allucinante veramente può succedere di tutto



Dai spero non succeda per quelli come te che portano il figlio allo stadio. Alla fine la violenza non è la soluzione ai problemi. Bisognerebbe dopo questo mercato abbandonare completamente lo stadio. Dovrebbero giocare senza tifosi. Boicottare tutti i prodotti Milan. E' veramente troppo, l'acquisto di Kucka è la prova di malafede e di prese in giro continue e costanti


----------



## Jack14 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



questa foto è un pugno allo stomaco...


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia che degrado. Il peggio è che ha il valore di salutare ai tifosi come se fosse deseato


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Pare il Nainggolan dei poveri. Pietà


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare il Nainggolan dei poveri. Pietà



Dai "poveraccio". Che colpe ha lui? E' anche un tipo a posto. La colpa è solo del Condor.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Agosto 2015)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Vergogna...
> 
> Ormai è chiaro, come detto da molti di voi, che Galliani ci sta sabotando. Le opzioni sono 2: o sa che non ci sarà più posto per lui in futuro o, cosa ancor più grave, sta cercando in qualche modo di far saltare l'accordo con Bee


 
la terza opzione è: Galliani sta sabotando per far saltare l'accordo con Bee e far rientrare la Doyen, defilatasi prima del 31 Luglio, dalla finestra. Naturalmente questa vorrà la maggioranza. E ci sarà un posto al sole per Galliani.


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Agosto 2015)

Su Premium Sport rilanciano l'ipotesi Soriano come colpo last minute in caso di vittoria contro Empoli. 

La connessione tra Soriano ed una vittoria/sconfitta contro l'Empoli non la capisco.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2015)

Acquisto per me privo di senso, ennesimo calciatore normale in un ruolo dove ne siamo stra colmi. Non sposta nulla.


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Su Premium Sport rilanciano l'ipotesi Soriano come colpo last minute in caso di vittoria contro Empoli.
> 
> La connessione tra Soriano ed una vittoria/sconfitta contro l'Empoli non la capisco.



Preferisco un'altra sconfitta. Forse così si acquista un vero centrocampista...


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai "poveraccio". Che colpe ha lui? E' anche un tipo a posto. La colpa è solo del Condor.



Si ecco sono d'accordo, lui magari è anche un buon professionista tipo Honda, il problema è che ci ce li porta..


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Su Premium Sport rilanciano l'ipotesi Soriano come colpo last minute in caso di vittoria contro Empoli.
> 
> La connessione tra Soriano ed una vittoria/sconfitta contro l'Empoli non la capisco.



Si va bè ma chi ci crede??? Il mercato è chiuso e comunque non servirebbe a niente Soriano...


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Preferisco un'altra sconfitta. Forse così si acquista un vero centrocampista...



A prescindere dal risultato in mediana non arriverà nessun grande colpo, garantito.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Agosto 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Preferisco un'altra sconfitta. Forse così si acquista un vero centrocampista...



e quale buon centrocapista riusciresti a prendere in 48 ore con questi chiari di luna ?


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io spero ancora finisca come con Ze Edoardo....
> Non avrei mai pensato che Allegri avesse piu' palle di Sinisa incredibile....



Anche io, sono molto deluso da Sinisa, anzi sono gia contro di lui


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2015)

Se non ci liberiamo di Galliani non ne usciremo mai


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Su Premium Sport rilanciano l'ipotesi Soriano come colpo last minute in caso di vittoria contro Empoli.
> 
> La connessione tra Soriano ed una vittoria/sconfitta contro l'Empoli non la capisco.



Niente ha senso qui


----------



## kYMERA (28 Agosto 2015)

Comunque riflettendo a mente fresca Kucka non era il centrocampista che volevamo e questo lo si sapeva.
In ogni caso sappiamo che se non arrivava Kucka l'alternativa era Soriano. A sto punto risparmiamo sti 4 soldi per Soriano e vediamo se esce un centrocampista.
[MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] questo è un forum SERIO.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> e quale buon centrocapista riusciresti a prendere in 48 ore con questi chiari di luna ?









 occhio


----------

